
The new rules of ethical design in tech - soheilpro
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/technology/ethical-design-in-tech
======
eggsAndBacon
This seems more emotional based than logic based. All the problems with
Pokemon Go are problems caused by users and their choices. No one is saying we
need to banned fire because it kills so many people.

Side note: ethics/morality is subjective and doesn't actually exist.

------
theamk
The one thing missing there is role of ethics in Atlassian products. Are they
the best they could be? Is JIRA used to force people into overworking and bad
work-life balance?

